# Cement ship grounded on sand bar (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A cement coaster with six crew on board runs aground at low tide off the Teignmouth coast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Reported tides appear abnormal*

The BBC quotes Brixham Coastguard as saying that Low water is at 0715 and High water is at 1815. Strange tidal interval means smell of rat!

High water today at Teignmouth (Approaches) is at 0534 and 1759, Low water is at 1114. Therefore grounding 1 3/4 hours after HW should refloat OK this evening.

Pirate


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

A potential problem if the hull is breached - she could become hard, and fast.

Dennis(Jester)


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

see her position , zoom in for a better view 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...932000&zoom=10&olddate=2/23/2009 10:44:56 AM#
Ray


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Refloated without any problems on this evening's high tide.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Peter4447 said:


> Refloated without any problems on this evening's high tide.
> Peter4447(Thumb)


Good. Could've become an instant breakwater.


----------

